
Women Earn 51% Less Than Men Over 15-Year Time Span - laurex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-28/women-earn-51-less-than-men-over-15-year-time-span-study-shows
======
jacquesm
The compound effect of this is much worse than it looks because the money that
you have that you can make work for you is the _surplus_ and when you earn
that much less your surplus drops by a much larger percentage still.

------
waterpigcow
This article is a little bit confusing to me, where did the 80% figure come
from? is it just because those studies looked at one year? would the pay gap
increase if longer term studies were done?

